# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  không mở được ổ C,D (đĩa cứng) bằng lệnh open

## tenten

chào các bạn!!!!!
ổ cứng mình chia làm ba phân vùng c,d,e. nhưng không hiểu tại sao mấy hôm nay mình doubleclick bằng chuộc vào phân vùng d,e thì không mở được. muốn mở thì phải vào explore hoắc vào folder mở dạng cây thư mục thì mới được.
mình rất mong được các bạn chỉ giúp mình với, mình đã dùng các chương trình quét virut như avg, symatec rồi mà cũng không khắc phục được.
rất mong nhận được sự gúp đỡ
xin chân thành cảm ơn!!!!

----------


## tanphatdoor

bạn thử click chuột phải rồi chọn open xem nếu được thì có thể là ổ đĩa của bạn bị dính file autorun.inf, bạn hãy vào tool-.folder option->view->chọn " show hiden file and foder" và bỏ chọn ở ô hide protected operating system files(recommemded) sau đó xóa các file autorun đi và khởi động lại.

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

lỗi này là do virus, khi bạn mở bằng windows explorer thì sẽ bình thường. nếu bạn muốn sửa lỗi này thì mail cho mình mình sẽ gởi chương trình cho.

mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>m

----------


## sanxuattudien

bạn d.vj nói đúng đó, bạn bị con autorun.inf rồi. mình bị con này rồi nên mới biết. chắc bạn cung không vào folder options để xem file ẩn được! dùng nc hay chương trình gì đó để xóa file đó đi. restart lại là được.

----------


## seobravolaw

hai bạn d.vj và vocuc nói đúng lắm nhưng cho mình bổ sung thêm tí nha, nếu bạn quét bằng các chương trình của nước ngoài mà ko thấy vius thì dùng bkav nha bạn chương trình này quét được con này đó, nhớ tắt chức năng system restore trước và vào safemode quét nha bạn ,chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## MinhPhuc123

lổi này là do virus tạo file autorun.inf khi bạn click đôi chuột sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ openwith !
cách khắc phục : vào tools/folder options.../chọn show hide file anh folder bỏ dấu kiểm tại ô hide protected operating system file sau đó vào ổ c và d xóa file autorun.inf là ok. nếu cách trên ko được thì bạn phải khởi động lại máy vào boot từ cd qua dos xóa file autorun.inf đi.

----------


## alodienlanh

chính xác hơn đây là một con worrm, tên nó thì mình không nhớ.
con này sẽ tạo một tệp tin autorun trong các ổ cứng, tạo file .exe lên mỗi thư mục chứa nó. tự động lây nhiễm vào usb mỗi khi cắm usb vào. ngoài ra có thể disable task manager và folder option
tùy loại worm mà nó có tác dụng khác nhau.
bạn có xóa autorun đi nhưng vẫn còn worm thì rồi nó lại xuất hiện.
tốt nhất bạn dùng một chương diệt virus để quét, tùy chương trình mới phát hiện ra được. ngoài ra bạn nên xóa những thông tin về worm này trong registry (nếu bị disable thì có thể dùng phần mềm của hãng thứ 3 để mở) xóa hết những con file .exe lây lan ra là được.
cái này nếu bạn có kinh nghiệm thì không nhất thiết phải dùng phần mềm diệt virut có thể làm thủ công cũng được.

----------


## huahien

có ý kiến thế này 
theo mình đây không phải là virus 
mới cài *windows* hầu hết các máy tính đều bị *autorun.inf* bạn không cần dùng ji cả chỉ cần vào *run* gõ *gpedit.msc* -->*administrative templates -->system -->turn off autoplay*
chọn* enabled* tại *turn off autoplay on:* chọn *all drives*
ròi *apply* nó ròi khởi động lại máy là *ok*
nếu *[you]* thấy hay thì *thanks!* nha.

----------


## trangvanthao

nếu ko được nữa thì bạn hãy vào cmd chuyển về ổ c gốc rồi đánh lệnh : dir autorun.inf \a
attrib -r -s -h autorun.inf \a
del autorun.inf \a
với desktop bạn củng làm tương tự như thế là ok
- ổ c xong rùi nhớ làm luôn ổ d nhé ( chuyển sang ổ d và làm tương tự)

----------


## saolaikhong

đây ko fai3 là worm mà là hacktool.rootkit nó đã fa1 hết file ẩn cũng như fa1 lun đường dẫn vào các ổ đĩa của ban,bạn wet1 virus hết đi if vào đươc thì cứ xóa hết file autorun là được

----------


## cuongcung

ban đả bị víu rồi đó mấy chương trình đó diêt không được đâu phai gỡ bỏ mấy tâp tin ẩn rổi cài lai windows

----------


## iwinonline365

cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều tin này hay lám.bạn thích cái tên boosphuc à.kha kha.

----------


## mypham

có thể tham khảo bài viết của mình: http://files.myopera.com/lethinh/dietvirus/huongdan.swf

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

tại sao khi mình chuyển đổi hệ thống files sang ntfs bằng cách click vào *start* -> *run*, sau đó gõ *convert g: /fs:ntfs*. xong thi xuất hiện cửa sổ màu đen, mình chọn y >ok thì sau đó mở usb ko đc

----------


## phiphi91

mình không mở usb được bằng chuột trái lẫn chột fải.các bạn chỉ dùm nha

----------


## namsgu3979

nếu khó quá thì bạn ghost lại là ok

----------


## aaronmax

> chào các bạn!!!!!
> ổ cứng mình chia làm ba phân vùng c,d,e. nhưng không hiểu tại sao mấy hôm nay mình doubleclick bằng chuộc vào phân vùng d,e thì không mở được. muốn mở thì phải vào explore hoắc vào folder mở dạng cây thư mục thì mới được.
> mình rất mong được các bạn chỉ giúp mình với, mình đã dùng các chương trình quét virut như avg, symatec rồi mà cũng không khắc phục được.
> rất mong nhận được sự gúp đỡ
> xin chân thành cảm ơn!!!!


dùng thử cái này đi bạn,mình xài ổn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] http://www.mediafire.com/?jymmntg3yyw

----------

